# Ear Hair



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hi All. Does anyoe have any tips for removing hair from the havies ears? I don't imagine you would pluck them out and I wouldn't want to use scissiors. Are there blunt scissors that can be used? Whats the best way. I know that since the hair should be gone from the inside of the ears to prevent infections that it should be done rather frequently. I would like to get puppy used to it right away. Also does anyone have sny tips for how far cotton balls have to go into the ear to prevent water from getting in there. I also hear mineral oil is good to put in the eyes to prevent harmful soap.

Thanks

Derek 

"A Man of Words and Not of Deeds is like a garden, full of Weeds"


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Derek, I you check thru the forum you will find previous discussions on this. Most vets & groomers do not recommend pulling the hair unless there is a problem. You might want to check with your vet, and check out the info on other treads. We have some great breeders here as members who give great insight into this. 
Laurie


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

*Great*

Wonderful, thanks for the tip. I'l check that out right away.

Derek


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

If the ear hair is a problem, you can pull it out with your fingers or with a tool called a hemastat (kind of like locking tweezers). It doesn't hurt the dog as long as you only get the hair on the inside of the ear and not any of the outside hair. I've seen it done, but I haven't actually tried it. You would need someone to help hold the dog.

I'd like to know how to keep the cotton balls in the ears while you bathe the dog. When I try that the cotton balls always fall out within the first few minutes of the bath. 

I've done mineral oil in the eyes for the bath, but it still seems strange to me to put oil in the eyes. I've also tried using tearless baby shampoo on Dusty's face.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

When one of my dogs is collecting a lot of hair and/or dirt, I just reach in with my fingers and pull a small clump out. It does come out quite easily and doesn't bother them. Once in a while, one of them will shake their head after, but I think that is because it tickles. If you have a wiggly dog, be cautious with the hemostats. It can be easy to grab skin once or twice and then they will hate you coming near their ears.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well thanks for the great advice. I'll remember to ask about the ear hair thing at the breeders. I asked my Wife, Dovanna to make a list of questions of she wanted to ask this weekend. We bought a Crate yesterday. Gonna bring that with us to see if she reccomends the size (too big Vs. too small). 

Derek


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

There's a product called "Ear Powder" that makes pulling it a lot easier. It's really just a rosin that let's your fingers grip it easily. Pam does pull the ear hair from all our dogs as it makes keeping the ears clean a lot easier. She does it really quickly by pulling a little bit with each pull but really fast and they don't mind it at all.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

*Thanks*

Yeah thanks for the tip. I'll give it a try.

Derek


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Tom King said:


> There's a product called "Ear Powder" that makes pulling it a lot easier. It's really just a rosin that let's your fingers grip it easily. Pam does pull the ear hair from all our dogs as it makes keeping the ears clean a lot easier. She does it really quickly by pulling a little bit with each pull but really fast and they don't mind it at all.


Same with us. Over time they have less and less ear hair as well (at least ours have less hair). We only take out what we can reach in and pull out. I was at the vet today with a Standard Poodle who is having ear problems........she told me I needed to get deeper into the ear. She said I should keep his ears as hair free as I do my havs.

G


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My vet told me to leave it alone, unless thy were having a problem. He said he sees more problems with pulling the hair out. I don't pluck it out, and they haven't had a problem so far. So, I won't fix what isn't broken.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well there have been a multitude of opinions with the ear hair issue. I guess I'l just take it as it goes. I'll see what I get with whatever Havie we get and then if he/she get the ear hair extensively then I guess I'll consult the vet and take it from there.

Thanks a Lot.

Derek


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't pull ear hair and have never had a problem. If you happen to have a dog that has an over abundance of ear hair, then that might be different. But if it isn't broken works well for me too! <grin>


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

I USE THR EAR POWDER ONCE A MONTH AND PULL HAIR WITH NO PROBLEMS. SOME SAY PULL IT SOME SAY DONT .


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I never even heard of pulling hair from ears until i read the book Havanese by Diane Klumb. So i check & pull out hair if needed after a bath. My vet said their ears look great, very clean. And it really doesnt bother them to pull it out. I just think the cleaner the ear, the less likely to get earwax & dirt build up etc..
Derek, thats a fantastic book to read. It answered so many questions i had before i got my dogs.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

As far as I've been told, pulling it out, prevents hairs from curling and growing back into the ear tube....because that's when an infection could occur....
Sierra is a real drama queen, clipping nails is a horror....but pulling the hair out of her ears is no problem, when I am done, she shakes her head once or twice and then gets her treat 
The vet and the breeder were impressed with how clean and kept up are 
So I'll continue


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I trim the hair in my dogs' ears with a short blunt-tipped scissor every other month to allow a little more air to circulate in there. They have not had any ear infections, luckily. I tried plucking the hair with hemostats with my first Hav and I did nick his skin once. After that, as Havtahava mentioned, he would freak out when I got near his ears. He will now tolerate the scissoring though.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

i just pluck the hair. I would not trust myself with anything sharp in that area. They let me do it with no problems.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

When I took Houston to the groomer she pulled or plucked his ear hair. He had a ton. He didn't seem to mind it but I did. Didn't make him listen better though. LOL.


----------

